

Python Code Review - yousif_s

Looking for code review for my first (short) python application at https://github.com/yousifS/spm.
======
dilithiumhe3
Might want to add some code comments so that it's easy to tell the intention
of each method. Personal experience: when you write a little bit of a pydoc
for your code it can highlight code smells. e.g.: If the docstring is too long
then maybe you are doing too much in one method.

------
numberwhun
Looking at the run function, you might benefit to use a switch-case in place
of that plethora of if-elif's. It would look a bit neater IMHO.

